# St.Valentines' Circle City Monthly Bike Ride, Feb.14th 2021



## tripple3 (Jan 12, 2021)

Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA FEB14th, 2021
Not a "Gathering", just going for a ride.
Wear a mask please, and keep safe distance from others.
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop... Patios are still OPEN in Orange!:eek:
When: Sunday FEB.14th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.





@fordmike65 and lovely Louisa






Sweetie said she will ride there with me.
Looking forward to it!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 9, 2021)

Bump this up for Sunday's Valentine Ride!




pic from last months ride...
hoping for all the ladies to pick this for Sunday FUN!
@OC54 @cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com @markivpedalpusher @fordmike65 @Shellygasser


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 10, 2021)

*Those vintage pics seem awfully familiar Mark ... So are you encouraging the ladies to ride with us or to ride a ladies bicycle .. or both for Valentines day ?? Asking for a friend *


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 10, 2021)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *Those vintage pics seem awfully familiar Mark ... So are you encouraging the ladies to ride with us or to ride a ladies bicycle .. or both for Valentines day ?? Asking for a friend *



YES! All-of-the-above.
There was some posts here, and those pics made me smile, so I dragged 'em on here.
Sweetie and i are still planning on riding the tandem up the river trail... looking forward to lunch on Sunday, St. Valentines Day!


----------



## Shellygasser (Feb 13, 2021)

Look forward to seeing you all again


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 14, 2021)

Shellygasser said:


> Look forward to seeing you all again



Great to see you and all the riders today. 26 riders/25 bikes.
Sweetie rode tandem with me, not many pics, but a great time for everyone.
See you March 14th for the next one!


----------



## Shellygasser (Feb 14, 2021)

Lots of fun on the ride meant some great new people.


----------



## Rat Rod (Feb 14, 2021)

Love riding my 61 with you guys see you next month


----------



## mrg (Feb 14, 2021)

Good to see everyone out on a nice day in the OC, Rode the other half of my M&S pair ( rode the girls last week at the CC/LB ride ) but only a few pics today.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 14, 2021)

It was a great day, for the guys & gals.






Happy Valentines Day!


----------

